# What is Herve?



## elektro (Sep 3, 2003)

Everyone says you are Herve, I am Herve, He is Herve. What is this? I am not understood. 
Still, I will post my words. YES!


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 3, 2003)

Hey elektro. Hervé Hinneken was a legendary member of macosx.com. He has not posted a lot lately. He had a very particular style of posting, and he was both liked and not so liked by some. When said something like 'you post like Hervé' it's mostly as a compliment.

Here, list of hrve's posts:

http://www.macosx.com/forums/search...d=377098&sortby=lastpost&sortorder=descending

See some of the older ones, or the short ones, also the first pages of Hervé's bar and grill thread may be interesting for you to have a look.


----------



## Trip (Sep 3, 2003)

Hervé is, and always will be, a god of the internet. 

_"Where are you herve!?"_


----------



## mr. k (Sep 3, 2003)

This guy is before my time :^(


----------



## wdw_ (Sep 3, 2003)

I remember Hervé. I found him annoying at first, but he grew on me.


----------



## elektro (Sep 3, 2003)

Thank you. Now I know. YES! 

I like your wobbling head wdw_!


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 3, 2003)

elektro: youve had 40 posts in 2 1/2 days that is insane


----------



## MikeXpop (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nb3004 _
> *elektro: youve had 40 posts in 2 1/2 days that is insane  *


 ameteur   Back at mgoforums.com (RIP), this one guy had an average of 340 posts per day. And they were all on topic. 

Plus the forum wasn't much bigger than macosx.com


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 3, 2003)

Oh gosh. And I though my post count was insane.   .. besides, he's like 38 / 1,5 days = 26 / day.


----------



## Arden (Sep 4, 2003)

Hey, I can belt out like 70 posts in a single day if I don't have anything else to do.  40 in 2 days is nothing.  The only reason I have "only" 12 posts per day on average is because I wasn't active for about a month after I signed up.

Elektro: Where do you live?


----------



## RacerX (Sep 4, 2003)

Herve had some impressive posting numbers in the beginning. This was back when few people had high post counts and special congrats threads were started for people as they past 1000 post. Herve was trying to get their and posting in almost every thread.

To make matters worse, I think he was translating his posts in Babelfish or something.

To give you an idea, this is what a Herve post might look like:
_
Herve had some impressive to communicate-pay in the beginning. This was back, when few people of counting pulses of a post had high and special congrats threads for people during them behind posts 1000 were begun. Herve tried to receive it and communicated in nearly each thread. In order to form affair more badly, I think that it its post into Babelfish or into something translated._


----------



## Jason (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *Hey, I can belt out like 70 posts in a single day if I don't have anything else to do.  40 in 2 days is nothing.  The only reason I have "only" 12 posts per day on average is because I wasn't active for about a month after I signed up.
> 
> Elektro: Where do you live? *



i dont think anyone really cares about post count here besides you arden


----------



## Arden (Sep 4, 2003)

I know, no one really cares about post count, and it doesn't hold much for me anymore like it used to.  My point, though, was that it's not unusual for me to reply to 90% or more of the new threads I have in one sitting, so 40 posts in 2 days shouldn't surprise you.

Where is Elektro now?  He hasn't posted since the last time I was on, which was early this morning (as in still last night by my internal clock).


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 4, 2003)

My friend, alèm from macgeneration has his post count high like in 175 posts /day; his post count is over 10'000. Here the post count top 10 is off (luckily) so e.g. I am the only one who knows e.g. my post count max / day. I'm sure if you guys search for things I have posted, you won't find as many posts as my post count shows for you -- just let me remind of something: it is not always your post count but what you say. So there are posters that are still Junor Members that have said things interesting enough that they are more coool than  those of you with an insane+x post count


----------



## Trip (Sep 4, 2003)

Post count is for people who are cocky.


----------



## Perseus (Sep 5, 2003)

This guy at a tech forum I saw has 25000 posts to his name.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 5, 2003)

You know guys, there was a time when post counts were turned off on posts, here...    They were only accessible through a member's profile.  Everyone was complaining about spamming and such, and so away they went for the longest time...  When the site got its first major facelift, they returned.

Just a bit of history for ya.


----------



## edX (Sep 6, 2003)

yea, and they're about 2 inches away from getting turned back off if people continue to post pointless, off topic, pestering, irrelevant posts to every other active thread just for the purpose of getting attention.


----------



## adambyte (Sep 6, 2003)

lol. This reminds me of the dilbert comic where the system administrator sends an email to everyone saying, "Please refrain from sending frivolous email. It clogs the system and slows down the network." and Dilbert sends an email (reply all) saying simply "I agree!"


----------



## Arden (Sep 7, 2003)

Am I "people," Ed? 

Adam: yeah, hella funny!


----------

